# Ping & stats software



## corrosion (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been asked for a software, for windows, that should make ping and statistics like the ones of Cacti or Nagios plugin with rrdtool (you can zoom into the statistics and stuff like that).
Since I don't use Windows, it's being difficult to find a binary that does that.
Any help?
Thank you very much


----------



## sossego (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.wireshark.org/download.html

Ping should be in the system itself.

You could also use cygwin or a VM to run the binary.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2010)

Have a look at Solarwinds.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2010)

MRTG and Smokeping are available for Windows.  These will use SNMP and ping, respectively, to gather stats and display historical graphs.  If you want to get fancy, you can add routers2.cgi to the mix


----------



## corrosion (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your answers. I'm going to see and try them all.

Regards


----------

